# Browning X-bolt 300 Win Mag w/ dies and brass



## RidgeRebel (Feb 1, 2012)

For Sale Browning X-bolt 300 Win mag in excellent condition. Comes with DNZ 1" rings, 100 new Hornady Brass, 100 plus used mixed brass, reloading dies. $475.00 
Located in St George but can get it up to Salt Lake if needed. I would prefer not to ship, but not out of the question.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

What brand of dies?


----------



## RidgeRebel (Feb 1, 2012)

Redding FL sizing and seating dies and RCBS trim die. Both wok in RCBS press


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

If that thing shoots as well as mine in 7mm does, then this is an excellent deal.

Good luck with the sale.


----------



## RidgeRebel (Feb 1, 2012)

I shot about 1.5 inch groups at 100 yards with a load I literally threw together with standard 165 btsp Hornady interlocks. I know other X-bolts my fiends have that easily shoot MOA or better with with a good factory or hand load. It's a great rifle, I just need a smaller caliber for my wife.


----------



## RidgeRebel (Feb 1, 2012)

sold


----------

